# alot of you guys are 3psl subhumans in denial



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

im swiping as a low tier white girl on tinder and like, most of you guys on here actually look like dog shit compared to what im seeing on tinder. 4psl here seems to be like 5.5psl lmaooo. i had no idea the competition in toronto is so fierce. I mean they arent all male model tier, most of them arent but like a lot of them actually look like theyre 1 small surgery way from being male model 6psl god mode slayers.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

The Slayers


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

avg white guy here looks like this. mogs shit skin ethnics on here in delusion thinking trimax will ascend you. These guys mog your entire lineage based on coloring alone and theyre not even the chads low


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Indeed people here give ratings too hight


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> avg white guy here looks like this. mogs shit skin ethnics on here in delusion thinking trimax will ascend you. These guys mog your entire lineage based on coloring alone and theyre not even the chads low


“Average”


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Indeed people here give ratings too hight


Because we have sympathy for fellow incels


----------



## Yliaster (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> The Slayers
> View attachment 1217737



his wife and the daughter are actually cute


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> avg white guy here looks like this. mogs shit skin ethnics on here in delusion thinking trimax will ascend you. These guys mog your entire lineage based on coloring alone and theyre not even the chads low


I really hope this thread is a joke, otherwise I'm fucked.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Because we have sympathy for fellow incels



Except toodle dood i hate that nigger with a passion I hate somalis in general with a passion they always shit on curries vidya slayer and some other somali i met IRL fuck them


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Yliaster said:


> his wife and the daughter are actually cute


Daughter yeah 
Not wife


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 9, 2021)

Are people or guys using online dating better looking than rest of the population?


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> I really hope this thread is a joke, otherwise I'm fucked.


these are the average guys
this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

more average men btw


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


That’s not average jfl


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


Chad in france


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


He's really nothing special 
Kinda average in Italy


----------



## reptiles (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> avg white guy here looks like this. mogs shit skin ethnics on here in delusion thinking trimax will ascend you. These guys mog your entire lineage based on coloring alone and theyre not even the chads low



Those are high tier normie white dudes so 5.5 to 5.6 psl or about 6.5 to a low 7 in the IRL scale this is an 8







here is an actual 10 only white guys have those tbqh but the top tiers of the white race truly superior specimens


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

its so fucking over


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> “Average”


hes lying i tested tinder in toronto its bs most guys dont look like this and yeah no shit tinder has more gl people than irl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

these guys mog 90% of this entire website too lmaooo. (factoring coloring ofc)


----------



## reptiles (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med



Finally a high iq comment people underestimate colouring it can make some 1 look curry or white literally.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> hes lying i tested tinder in toronto its bs most guys dont look like this and yeah no shit tinder has more gl people than irl


im not lying nigga. im on bumble swiping right now LMAO. The white guys on average look pretty good where as all the ethnics are like 2psl at best, reminds me of guys on this forum coping


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

AbuSAF said:


> hes lying i tested tinder in toronto its bs most guys dont look like this and yeah no shit tinder has more gl people than irl


Nigga forgot dating apps puts out profiles of the best looking people when you’re a new user.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Are people or guys using online dating better looking than rest of the population?


dunno, may just be the algo shoving gl guys into my face


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im not lying nigga. im on bumble swiping right now LMAO. The white guys on average look pretty good where as all the ethnics are like 2psl at best, reminds me of guys on this forum coping


bumble is shit anyways, i havent used bumble recently but guys dont look like this generally on the app, obvi they look generally better than avg person


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> dunno, may just be the algo shoving gl guys into my face


Good point.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

this guy, good coloring, nice bones, looks kinda off. Still looks good (mogs u shitskins with dirt coloring)
but dont forget
HE IS 7'3.


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these guys mog 90% of this entire website too lmaooo. (factoring coloring ofc)


He has a weak chin tho


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

6'5 BTW


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> He has a weak chin tho


bruh most dudes i seen on here asking for a rate look like utter shit compared to the guys ive posted on here and these guys ive posted are EASY FINDS


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> bruh most dudes i seen on here asking for a rate look like utter shit compared to the guys ive posted on here and these guys ive posted are EASY FINDS


I wonder why 🤔


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

over


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> over


Ngl I agree with you. Average white guy I know is 5 psl. Their aren’t that many subhumans like this website claims.


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> 6'5 BTW


@portuguesecel mogs him and is 6'5 as well


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> @portuguesecel mogs him and is 6'5 as well


that guy i posted is probably incel


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> @portuguesecel mogs him and is 6'5 as well


U don’t really think I log him LMFAO


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> over


Gymmaxxed normie lol
You should come to Italy, there are a lot of guys like this


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> that guy i posted is probably incel


He’s good looking sweet Blackgymmac


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> that guy i posted is probably incel


Why? He's normie and tall, can get a gf


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> U don’t really think I log him LMFAO


U have better jaw


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Gymmaxxed normie lol
> You should come to Italy, there are a lot of guys like this


not surprised. Just trying to highlight the delusions of people on this website who think bimax will ascend them when at best theyll be second rate shit to some normie middle class white guy


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> not surprised. Just trying to highlight the delusions of people on this website who think bimax will ascend them when at best theyll be second rate shit to some normie middle class white guy


I feel like you’re a really honest rater !


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> U have better jaw


Worse everything else


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> U don’t really think I log him LMFAO


Yeah you do. Your doppelgänger creampied a gigastacy.


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yeah you do. Your doppelgänger creampied a gigastacy.
> 
> View attachment 1217786


I don’t really look like him. Eye area is kinda similar but my ipd isn’t as narrow


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Eye area is kinda similar but my ipd isn’t as narrow


Which means you mog him and could creampie Lima


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 9, 2021)

Based niggerbro. I have been saying this for years. Deformed white incel = same smv as gigachad ethnic


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ngl I agree with you. Average white guy I know is 5 psl. Their aren’t that many subhumans like this website claims.


This. Every white guy in my school was 5 PSL or had potential to be 5 PSL. Only ones who were lower had bad phenotypes (slavic) or fat.


----------



## mogstar (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Which means you mog him and could creampie Lima


I could show u my face if u want I’m way worse looking than him tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yeah you do. Your doppelgänger creampied a gigastacy.
> 
> View attachment 1217786


I want to go back in time and take lima virginity


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I could show u my face if u want I’m way worse looking than him tbh


Pm


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> This. Every white guy in my school was 5 PSL or had potential to be 5 PSL. Only ones who were lower had bad phenotypes (slavic) or fat.


Or Mexican, or black, or arab, or indian, or asian ching chong


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 9, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Or Mexican, or black, or arab, or indian, or asian ching chong


*every white guy* in my school.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 9, 2021)

Absolutely brutal thread, but very true. There are thousands of Chads available on Tinder in any large city, and the algorithm works so that the Chads are shown first. Also, subhumans are less likely to have profiles since they know they will get destroyed. You are competing with the top percentile of Chads every time you swipe on Tinder/Bumble. Even the average user is at least a Chadlite.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> Absolutely brutal thread, but very true. There are thousands of Chads available on Tinder in any large city, and the algorithm works so that the Chads are shown first. Also, subhumans are less likely to have profiles since they know they will get destroyed. You are competing with the top percentile of Chads every time you swipe on Tinder/Bumble. Even the average user is at least a Chadlite.


i have seen subhumans, however you see them less often. You just get a load of decent to very good looking white guys first, then a few deathnics after like 50+ swipes and my city is 50% ethnic


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 9, 2021)

We already know this but Ethnics keep Coping on this site. White is the only viable mate in the eyes of women. 

Reality can be brutal


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 9, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Are people or guys using online dating better looking than rest of the population?


Depends, tinder at least is pretty mainstream among normies, so most there are average looking with good and NT pics, but there’s gonna be a few slayers here and there of course, but normies outnumber. Don’t know about other apps though since they are more obscure, but tinder is just mainstream at this point


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> its so fucking over


This guy definitely posts here


----------



## Adriana Lima (Jul 9, 2021)

King of the Blackpill giving us a reality check once again


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

@gamma never began for 5'5 dravidians


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


Horrible midface and bones but still 5psl cause color halo. Why do I not see these guys around my university? The average guy is skinny, 5 ft 10, pale white, possibly Asian, and has acne and shit skin and not much forward growth.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

chadison said:


> Horrible midface and bones but still 5psl cause color halo. Why do I not see these guys around my university? The average guy is skinny, 5 ft 10, pale white, possibly Asian, and has acne and shit skin and not much forward growth.


toronto


----------



## chadison (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> toronto


Ok now it makes sense, large city of course the chads will be at the top of the tinder algorithm, remember all the average guys swipe on everything and get put lower on the list.


----------



## thecel (Jul 9, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> The Slayers
> View attachment 1217737


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> its so fucking over


Looks normie.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 9, 2021)

Mixture of high tier normies and chadlites. If anything this is lifefuel because those guys are top of the algorithm. Swiping through London it would be worse.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Looks normie.


simon nessman look alikes are the new average


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> simon nessman look alikes are the new average


That guy is a chad. Great harmony, colouring and bones. I don't see what you're getting at though. Good looking men exist.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

Coloring is underrated here bcz most of this forum is curry so they cope with Muh meds 

irl light-medium brown hair and blue/green eyes >>>>>


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ngl I agree with you. Average white guy I know is 5 psl. Their aren’t that many subhumans like this website claims.


Young white guys are good looking 

when curries like @Dante1 say Muh average white is ugly they will post some 40 year old bald guy who probably could easily get cute girls in his prime too


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

I


gamma said:


> Gymmaxxed normie lol
> You should come to Italy, there are a lot of guys like this


Italians are curries... no other reason why every curry on this forum and irl would be obsessed with Italy


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Italians are curries... no other reason why every curry on this forum and irl would be obsessed with Italy


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> That guy is a chad. Great harmony, colouring and bones. I don't see what you're getting at though. Good looking men exist.


the point is that theyre easy finds. people here arent getting surgeries to become chads. most of the guys here would be like comparableish (heavy maybe) to the guys i posted prior. Its to show how far guys really are from chad. The guys im posting actually have chad potential, meanwhile dudes on here have potential to actually GET IN THE GAME LMAO.
6psl chads rly start at like amnesia level+ meanwhile niggas will actually end up reaching what, 4.8-5.5 psl maybe with max surgeries? Where theyll literally never compete with shit skin/ethnic etc


----------



## Preston (Jul 10, 2021)

I mean this is a website mostly attracts incels so obviously the looks level here would be lower than real world.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I mean this is a website that mostly attracts incels so obviously the looks level here would be lower than real world.


so many guys in denial here saying this place is chads.me etc etc
thinking the avg white guy is a boneless subhuman 
looksmax probably averages out at 2.5-3psl in reality


----------



## .👽. (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> the point is that theyre easy finds. people here arent getting surgeries to become chads. most of the guys here would be like comparableish (heavy maybe) to the guys i posted prior. Its to show how far guys really are from chad. The guys im posting actually have chad potential, meanwhile dudes on here have potential to actually GET IN THE GAME LMAO.
> 6psl chads rly start at like amnesia level+ meanwhile niggas will actually end up reaching what, 4.8-5.5 psl maybe with max surgeries? Where theyll literally never compete with shit skin/ethnic etc


interesting, i had a way different result on this in Europe. men looked normie as fuck, only few good looking guys. @one job away had a similar result.

maybe canada is chadcentral


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> interesting, i had a way different outlook on this in Europe. men looked normie as fuck, only few good looking guys. @one job away had a similar result.
> 
> maybe canada is chadcentral


could be my city. like half the people here are pretty wealthy n shit so yea


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> interesting, i had a way different result on this in Europe. men looked normie as fuck, only few good looking guys. @one job away had a similar result.
> 
> maybe canada is chadcentral


I stopped giving a shit. People claim psl 6 left and right. Everyone has gigachad Tier friends and so on. Meanwhile I have 3 blocked numbers on tinder with thousands of swipes and deemed only like 20 to 30 MAX guys worth screenshotting. I trust my own eyes


----------



## Preston (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> so many guys in denial here saying this place is chads.me etc etc
> thinking the avg white guy is a boneless subhuman
> looksmax probably averages out at 2.5-3psl in reality


Yea people here like to LARP a lot. Don't believe everything that's said here.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> I stopped giving a shit. People claim psl 6 left and right. Everyone has gigachad Tier friends and so on. Meanwhile I have 3 blocked numbers on tinder with thousands of swipes and deemed only like 20 to 30 MAX guys worth screenshotting. I trust my own eyes


yeah they arent all 6psl, theyre prob like high 4 to mid 5 psl + good coloring. Im not seeing 6pslers everywhere lmao. Amnesia tier+ level guys are VERY VERY rare


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 10, 2021)

I've been saying this for a long time, and every time people call me delusional.
The normal men outside are actually good looking. The average is so much higher than this site thinks.

This website is full of 1 psl ethnics, so of course people are going to rate a 2.5 psl 5'7 curry as 'average'. Its just massive cope. 
A lot of people here are average, or slightly above - so by rating subhumans as average they themselves can feel as chads. Meanwhile IRL actual chads are everywhere.

Incels on this website think that looks are everything - looks will only get you into the playing field.
A good looking guy is the king amongst subhuman incels, but he's just a good looking guy IRL. Nothing more.

A good looking guy IRL doesen't compete with subhumans (where due to his looks he would handily win), he competes with other GL guys, gymmaxed HTNs, tall normies, short chads, etc... 

Good looks are not the end goal, good looks are literally just the beginning


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've been saying this for a long time, and every time people call me delusional.
> The normal men outside are actually good looking. The average is so much higher than this site thinks.
> 
> This website is full of 1 psl ethnics, so of course people are going to rate a 2.5 psl 5'7 curry as 'average'. Its just massive cope.
> ...


i live in a wealthy as fuck city btw so take it w a grain of salt, but yes completely agree


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah they arent all 6psl, theyre prob like high 4 to mid 5 psl + good coloring. Im not seeing 6pslers everywhere lmao. Amnesia tier+ level guys are VERY VERY rare


Didnt you just say the exact opposite tho ? That normies on tinder are mostly 5-6 psl?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah they arent all 6psl, theyre prob like high 4 to mid 5 psl + good coloring. Im not seeing 6pslers everywhere lmao. Amnesia tier+ level guys are VERY VERY rare


The thing is that so many of them could get to model tier with simple surgery - chads are rare because the chances of _naturally_ having all the features, and no failos are small. 

But so many of them are one surgery away from chad. Tall, broad shoulders, thick wrists everywhere. Just a small minor facial failo.

And idiots on this website think they can compete at 5'10 with 6 inch wrists JFL


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i live in a wealthy as fuck city btw so take it w a grain of salt, but yes completely agree


Toronto? There's still a million ethnics and other mutts.

Try a 100% white nordic/slavic city lol


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> Toronto? There's still a million ethnics and other mutts.
> 
> Try a 100% white nordic/slavic city lol


over.


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

@gamma @Blackgymmax 
tbh if i were to gymmax would i not get mogged to death tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> @gamma @Blackgymmax
> tbh if i were to gymmax would i not get mogged to death tbh


then do it nigga, do whatever you can to atleast be in the game


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> then do it nigga, do whatever you can to atleast be in the game


trying to tbh face wise tho?
u saw my face a bit back lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 10, 2021)

when I first joined i tho everyone is GL, then slowly but surely i started to see users photos, to which honestly i was shocked...battery ethnics, balding straw hats, manlets, phenos you would find in the poor areas of the city or in pure gym at 10am-2pm

but that wasnt the worst part, the worst part is these subhumans were being labled as slayers, chads, or the most cringe "potential to be 7-8 PSL"

im sitting there thinking this chap will never be above a 3, but ofc the conclusion is they dont slay because they arnt NT

it would be like some disabled guy in a wheelchair obsessing about how he could improve his 100 metre sprint to the point where it consumes his life, bro you are in a wheelchair and cant even walk, just enjoy life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> trying to tbh face wise tho?
> u saw my face a bit back lmao


i dont remem you


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i dont remem you


brutal do i need to pm or nah tbh tbh


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> brutal do i need to pm or nah tbh tbh


pms


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 10, 2021)

chadison said:


> Horrible midface and bones but still 5psl cause color halo. Why do I not see these guys around my university? The average guy is skinny, 5 ft 10, pale white, possibly Asian, and has acne and shit skin and not much forward growth.


They will make up the bulk of the university tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 10, 2021)

Tbh almost all of them look above average for me, 
I think the average white male is borderline blackpilled and doesnt bother with tinder


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Tbh almost all of them look above average for me,
> I think the average white male is borderline blackpilled and doesnt bother with tinder


looksmatched btw


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> looksmatched btw


I mean, a match doesnt immediately mean they are going to have sex but yeah this is kinda tragic nonetheless.
This guy mogs pretty much everyone on this forum jfl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> I mean, a match doesnt immediately mean they are going to have sex but yeah this is kinda tragic nonetheless.
> This guy mogs pretty much everyone on this forum jfl


does the black pill hurt


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> I mean, a match doesnt immediately mean they are going to have sex but yeah this is kinda tragic nonetheless.
> This guy mogs pretty much everyone on this forum jfl


@thecel mogs cause asian


----------



## grimy (Jul 10, 2021)

I also live in a major city. If you’re not at least a “high tier normie”, you’re wasting your time with Tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 10, 2021)

None of them mog me with clear skin and a shaved head and dyed eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jul 10, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> None of them mog me with clear skin and a shaved head and dyed eyebrows
> View attachment 1218205


All of them do tbh boyo


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> None of them mog me with clear skin and a shaved head and dyed eyebrows
> View attachment 1218205


who the fuck is this minecraft steeve mf


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> who the fuck is this minecraft steeve mf


Square head is ideal


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

just so you guys remember, women are still only swiping yes for the majority of the time on the top 20% of males. These guys are NOTHING. Theyre "okay" at absolute best.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 10, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> All of them do tbh boyo


If you factor in height maybe because I’m only 5ft11 but face wise I could stand toe to toe with them and I’m still young


----------



## gamma (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> just so you guys remember, women are still only swiping yes for the majority of the time on the top 20% of males. These guys are NOTHING. Theyre "okay" at absolute best.


Why don't you post the chads so


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> yeah they arent all 6psl, theyre prob like high 4 to mid 5 psl + good coloring.


what a bullshit 
blacks got most smv these days coloring is useless


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why don't you post the chads so


rare as fuck and they dont match me lel. You get to be picky when you look literally like amnesia arvid etc


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

to_stop_da_cope said:


> what a bullshit
> blacks got most smv these days coloring is useless


stop da cope


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> bruh most dudes i seen on here asking for a rate look like utter shit compared to the guys ive posted on here and these guys ive posted are EASY FINDS


is this a personal attack


----------



## .👽. (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> bruh most dudes i seen on here asking for a rate look like utter shit compared to the guys ive posted on here and these guys ive posted are EASY FINDS


@mamacookoil yea i feel attacked too, asked him for a rating, non white, around 4,5psl and getting jaw surgery

exactly what OP ment


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 10, 2021)

Also op you think Canada is bad try living where I used to live my old town was full of high t Australian moggers, here are two guys I saw around my small town, this will be my competition in a few years it’s over


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @mamacookoil yea i feel attacked too, asked him for a rating, non white, around 4,5psl and getting jaw surgery
> 
> exactly what OP ment


i dont remember you, but the other guy is actually on the higher end of people who ask me for rates but still beneath these niggas. I didnt actually know how easily accessible gl guys are to shit tier women. I knew something was up when i saw pretty gl ethnics dumpster diving for ugly black women that nobody finds above 3 psl


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> stop da cope


i know what im saying i wish i was black try living as a slav, fucking idiot blacks got it best these days they can do whatever they want, rape children, murder, steal, kill children etc and all women will support it and fuck them for social status and likes + they got best hairlines so the fuck out of here with your bullshit


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> Indeed people here give ratings too hight


do u agree with ht normie for me tbh tbh


----------



## gamma (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> do u agree with ht normie for me tbh tbh


Yeah


----------



## justadude (Jul 10, 2021)

pretty much everyone u posted is well above average. the dating app pushes good looking people. When i first made a tinder i was seeing alot more stacys who's accounts got a lot of traction, then after using for some weeks i started seeing more normal girls and fat ones cause i was spam swiping.


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yeah


lifefuel
ngl i bought a gymmembership again, gonna use MT2 soon for a tan and more tats
would mild RTT push my to chadlite levels?
stubble aint really an option cause i can grow fuck all at 17


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 10, 2021)

It’s over and yeah you’re right 
Most people here overrate themselves heavily 
I’m a realist


----------



## gamma (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> lifefuel
> ngl i bought a gymmembership again, gonna use MT2 soon for a tan and more tats
> would mild RTT push my to chadlite levels?
> stubble aint really an option cause i can grow fuck all at 17


Steroids at 17 sounds a bad idea 
Gym and tan is good 
And you should change haircut too imo


----------



## .👽. (Jul 10, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> lifefuel
> ngl i bought a gymmembership again, gonna use MT2 soon for a tan and more tats
> would mild RTT push my to chadlite levels?
> stubble aint really an option cause i can grow fuck all at 17


haircut failo bro


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jul 10, 2021)

gamma said:


> Steroids at 17 sounds a bad idea
> Gym and tan is good
> And you should change haircut too imo


pog, idk i personally dig longhair for said niche appeal but its wack rn ans my hairstylist is unavailable ill try and find the pic of when i liked how it looked gimme a bit, but would gym and tan (tats are confirmed alrdy lmao) push me in to le chadlite tbh tbh


Hopelessmofoker said:


> haircut failo bro


----------



## xefo (Jul 10, 2021)

literally this, I deadass used to think I was 6psl and didn't need any surgeries and that I was a mogger among clowns

now I've come to accept i'm a 3psl recessed abomination who is in dire need of MSE and a huge BSSO


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i dont remember you, but the other guy is actually on the higher end of people who ask me for rates but still beneath these niggas. I didnt actually know how easily accessible gl guys are to shit tier women. I knew something was up when i saw pretty gl ethnics dumpster diving for ugly black women that nobody finds above 3 psl


In my defense. Those were completely unfrauded. Like phone out and picture taken. I doubt people use those pics on tinder


----------



## justadude (Jul 10, 2021)

xefo said:


> literally this, I deadass used to think I was 6psl and didn't need any surgeries and that I was a mogger among clowns
> 
> now I've come to accept i'm a 3psl recessed abomination who is in dire need of MSE and a huge BSSO


Sounds like bdd more than anything


----------



## Deleted member 8165 (Jul 10, 2021)

cope i am 3,5 PSL subhuman in denial


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i dont remember you, but the other guy is actually on the higher end of people who ask me for rates but still beneath these niggas. I didnt actually know how easily accessible gl guys are to shit tier women. I knew something was up when i saw pretty gl ethnics dumpster diving for ugly black women that nobody finds above 3 psl


Also what i did. You don’t need to match. Just screenshot the dudes when you swipe.


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> simon nessman look alikes are the new average


That Ollie dude really is a mogger


----------



## AbuSAF (Jul 10, 2021)

@Blackgymmax 3 pages on thsi thread, people be hella insexure


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im swiping as a low tier white girl on tinder and like, most of you guys on here actually look like dog shit compared to what im seeing on tinder. 4psl here seems to be like 5.5psl lmaooo. i had no idea the competition in toronto is so fierce. I mean they arent all male model tier, most of them arent but like a lot of them actually look like theyre 1 small surgery way from being male model 6psl god mode slayers.


im 0.67 psl and i am honest


----------



## Mongrelcel (Jul 10, 2021)

68218FN395 said:


> when I first joined i tho everyone is GL, then slowly but surely i started to see users photos, to which honestly i was shocked...battery ethnics, balding straw hats, manlets, phenos you would find in the poor areas of the city or in pure gym at 10am-2pm
> 
> but that wasnt the worst part, the worst part is these subhumans were being labled as slayers, chads, or the most cringe "potential to be 7-8 PSL"
> 
> ...


I swear I've already read this before


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jul 10, 2021)

looks aren't as important as this forum suggests anyway, so whatever


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 10, 2021)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> looks aren't as important as this forum suggests anyway, so whatever


Aren't you that 6psl guy who slays on tinder


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> these are the average guys
> this guy has shit bones but his coloring is top 99th percentile med


I don’t see anything special about any of these guys tbh. None of them are gymaxxed so even lifting would make you stand out in relation to them. And I bet you see zero guys running roids.


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jul 10, 2021)

africancel said:


> Aren't you that 6psl guy who slays on tinder


I still didn't pull some quality slays because of reasons that don't seem to be corelated with my looks (and tbh I feel like my looks level is similar to guys posted here) 

maybe the algorithm shows the best guys at first to him


----------



## recessed (Jul 10, 2021)

giga low IQ thread
no wonder it was posted by a nigga


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

recessed said:


> giga low IQ thread
> no wonder it was posted by a nigga


post your face if you want to see the real low IQ genetic failure. Move past denial.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 10, 2021)

i was swiping once as girl on Germany tinder

so many tall, gymmaxxed white Chads with high effort pictures ngl

On tinder 1 out of 10 guys looks like amnesia


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Newone said:


> i was swiping once as girl on Germany tinder
> 
> so many tall, gymmaxxed white Chads with high effort pictures ngl
> 
> On tinder 1 out of 10 guys looks like amnesia


That’s just a lie….


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 10, 2021)

at this point is just curry or death tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> That’s just a lie….


in 50 swipes are easily 4-6 chads in it

that makes a ratio of 10% , 1 out of 10


----------



## one job away (Jul 10, 2021)

Newone said:


> in 50 swipes are easily 4-6 chads in it
> 
> that makes a ratio of 10% , 1 out of 10


And that’s bs. Just make a new account and start swiping while screen recording and post it here. Even with newbie boost you won’t even see 10 chads in an hour.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 10, 2021)

one job away said:


> And that’s bs. Just make a new account and start swiping while screen recording and post it here. Even with newbie boost you won’t even see 10 chads in an hour.


i will do it in the coming weeks then


----------



## recessed (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> post your face if you want to see the real low IQ genetic failure. Move past denial.


did your tribal shaman recently came up with some new 'research' on how to spot low IQs based off people's facial features


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy, good coloring, nice bones, looks kinda off. Still looks good (mogs u shitskins with dirt coloring)
> but dont forget
> HE IS 7'3.


With a better eye area he would be gigachad


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 10, 2021)

recessed said:


> did your tribal shaman recently came up with some new 'research' on how to spot low IQs based off people's facial features


thats what i thought.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 10, 2021)

Jfl at this cope, you live in a big city and also good looking guys are shown first


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jul 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've been saying this for a long time, and every time people call me delusional.
> The normal men outside are actually good looking. The average is so much higher than this site thinks.
> 
> This website is full of 1 psl ethnics, so of course people are going to rate a 2.5 psl 5'7 curry as 'average'. Its just massive cope.
> ...


I agree, there used to b a retarded poster here from Sweden that ”claimed” average ”Swedish” guy is subhuman. No if anything they are rlly gl on avg compared to anyone else and the ones that look bad are the ones that never put a fight to seriously ”looksmax” when their base mogs 90% here.


----------



## user47283 (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im swiping as a low tier white girl on tinder and like, most of you guys on here actually look like dog shit compared to what im seeing on tinder. 4psl here seems to be like 5.5psl lmaooo. i had no idea the competition in toronto is so fierce. I mean they arent all male model tier, most of them arent but like a lot of them actually look like theyre 1 small surgery way from being male model 6psl god mode slayers.


I am psl 3 subbbuman but I don’t deny it


----------



## Sal (Jul 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im swiping as a low tier white girl on tinder and like, most of you guys on here actually look like dog shit compared to what im seeing on tinder. 4psl here seems to be like 5.5psl lmaooo. i had no idea the competition in toronto is so fierce. I mean they arent all male model tier, most of them arent but like a lot of them actually look like theyre 1 small surgery way from being male model 6psl god mode slayers.


Another blakky in Toronto. Hello friend.


----------



## garfyld (Jul 18, 2021)

Average guy from 2010 would br like incel today. Men started caring about themselves few years ago. Even skincare decade ago was considered gayish


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 13, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> im swiping as a low tier white girl on tinder and like, most of you guys on here actually look like dog shit compared to what im seeing on tinder. 4psl here seems to be like 5.5psl lmaooo. i had no idea the competition in toronto is so fierce. I mean they arent all male model tier, most of them arent but like a lot of them actually look like theyre 1 small surgery way from being male model 6psl god mode slayers.


If you think about it - a woman's baseline standard is 6 feet tall and a 6 pack. With that in mind that means that men like that are "average" and anything outside that is "below average". So you have to take the 8/20 and divide it by 2 to get the 90/10 rule.


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 8, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> I could show u my face if u want I’m way worse looking than him tbh


i dont believe you  im 100% sure that you're a mentalcel how th you aren't having success if you're 6'5" srs? that alone with a good body can score hot fetish territory stacies; there's a lot of ogre basketball players and those are usually huge slayers; just be athletic tbh
anyways PM your subhumanity


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 8, 2021)

All of the examples you posted would be top percentile at all of the schools (American) I've attended. As mentioned already, dating apps push GLing guys in the algorithm to maintain a female userbase.


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 8, 2021)

@OldVirgin is a PSL 3 not in denial


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin is a PSL 3 not in denial


what is denial


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 8, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> what is denial


you dont wanna admit that you are 3PSL


----------

